# Who takes a snake for a swim?



## cagey (Mar 1, 2016)

http://www.news.com.au/national/que...k/news-story/d8c934584ef1b65a8e68420386da6270


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 1, 2016)

I wonder if the snake really held some kind of affection towards its owner or if it was just seeking out the nearest land mass in order to get out of the water?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 1, 2016)

Might be some new age hippie mite treatment?


----------



## cement (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh thats Richard Cranium, well known for tossing.


----------



## Focus (Mar 2, 2016)

Jesus, how easy do we want to make it for people to criticise snake keepers? With geniuses like this bloke about they'll all be taken away soon enough.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh wow! I thought this was some sort of comic at first!/


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 2, 2016)

Too bad it wasn't some cute lovey-dovey thing that woulda been awesome. But since it's not, I guess that makes that guy a... Tosser

Oh, that joke has been done before


----------



## arevenant (Mar 2, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Too bad it wasn't some cute lovey-dovey thing that woulda been awesome. But since it's not, I guess that makes that guy a... Tosser
> 
> Oh, that joke has been done before



When what he's doing is illegal, then yes it does make him one...


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 2, 2016)

poor snake I bet it was terrified. This guy is an absolute waste of space.


----------



## onelife (Mar 2, 2016)

shows so little respect for the poor animal - he should be charged


----------



## Snapped (Mar 2, 2016)

Geez, that poor snake, animal cruelty right there....who the hell takes a bottle of beer into a swimming hole anyway, let alone a snake.....really stupid behaviour. Alcohol, snake, public, water.....not a good combo.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 2, 2016)

cement said:


> Oh thats Richard Cranium, well known for tossing.



Got in before me buddy...hahaha!


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 2, 2016)

you gotta be quicker than that George.  ..................Ron


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> I wonder if the snake really held some kind of affection towards its owner or if it was just seeking out the nearest land mass in order to get out of the water?



I think you have the closest answer to the truth Oshkii,
it just didn't want to drown


----------



## Stuart (Mar 2, 2016)

http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...e/news-story/bb093f9f875c877484997674f68e1fda

Sigh...


----------



## Herpo (Mar 3, 2016)

He seems a bit...pretentious, among other things...


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 3, 2016)

That about sums it up Stu, fair dinkum Aussie?.....don't think so, fair dinkum muscle pumper? sure is  ...............Ron


----------



## Wokka (Mar 3, 2016)

This is a good opportunity for the Department of Environment to take the stage and explain what obligations reptile keepers have in regard to welfare of their animal. If animals are going to be used as circus toys then they probably require a demonstrators or exhibition licence. If the department does nothing then they might as well abandon the licencing system! Surely animal welfare of native animals is one of the main reasons for the departments existence.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree Wokka, the licensing system should keep an eye on these things, or not exist at all. I for one am fine with the licensing system but if the Departments keep on going like this, what is the point?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 3, 2016)

not sure of the laws in qld but im pretty sure it's illegal to take your snake out from where it is being housed (home address) and take it to a public location.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 3, 2016)

Agree Wokka, and it seems Snake Throwing guy is now under investigation by the EHP who have involved the police. I'm surprised the RSPCA haven't intervened, they clearly say it's wrong and are outraged by what they were shown, so hopefully between the DEHP and them, it'll be sorted.

I do hope the snake will now be given the right care, apparently he had said the snake is with him all the time, he takes it to the pub as well. 

Story link to the latest https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/3100177...-love-of-his-life-may-be-taken-away-from-him/


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 5, 2016)

Bloody hell i don't believe it, that bloody muscle pumper even got his 5 mins of fame on Studio 10 weekend edition this morning. SIGHHHHHHHHHHHH.  ......................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Mar 5, 2016)

Sad how far a bit of stupidity gets you...


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 5, 2016)

The idiots on the news will feature idiots, they are the same species (homo sapiens fartoocommonfortheworld'sgoodus)


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 10, 2016)

I know someone who was there when the media did a story on him last week (keeping in mind that the original 'incident' took place on the Sunday prior, but as the media world goes, they did another 'photo shoot' during the week down at the beach. And strange as it may be, the python actually followed him around wherever he walked (as if it was on an invisible leash). So yes, he did the wrong thing due to reported "I didnt know you couldn't take snakes out to public places", it was a marvellous sight to see a pet python behave not unlike a puppy would (although I wouldn't recommend throwing puppies!)


----------



## Snapped (Mar 10, 2016)

They aren't puppies, they don't think like puppies, nor act like them. (that's why we have puppies to play with and take for walks, and we keep reptiles to be reptiles)

I think the python was following him because he's (once again, illegally) on the beach and there is no hiding spots on the beach, python feels insecure, follows the idiot who owns him to try and find a hiding spot.
I seriously hope this python is taken away from him, and he is banned from owning another. He has no idea of how to look after a reptile at all. *shakes head*


----------

